# what seats will fit in a 93 fleetwood



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

i have the dark blue interior in my 93 but i want to replace it with some newer cleaner seats front and back........what othermodels or cadillac seat will fit.....if any will...thanks for the help...


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Any full size GM RWD from 77 to 96.


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Apr 6 2010, 06:26 PM~17115232
> *Any full size GM RWD from 77 to 96.
> *


Which look the best


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Impala roadmaster caprice


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Apr 6 2010, 04:26 PM~17115232
> *Any full size GM RWD from 77 to 96.
> *


ANY GM 77-96 WONT FIT I PUT 96 SEATS IN MY 79 CADDIE 4 DOOR THE BACKS HAD TO BE CUT THEY WERE TOO WIDE & TOO TALL SO 77-92 WILL BE TOO SMALL BECAUSE THOSE YEARS SEATS ARE INTERCHANGEABLE , THERE WAS A GUY ON HERE THAT DID PUT SOME 07 SEATS IN HIS 93-96 CADDIE WITH SLIGHT MODS DONE .


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Apr 7 2010, 08:35 PM~17128840
> *Impala roadmaster caprice
> *


THOSE WILL WORK


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Apr 8 2010, 07:51 PM~17137720
> *THOSE WILL WORK
> *


What year models???????


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Apr 11 2010, 07:50 PM~17161977
> *What year models???????
> *


91 -96


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Apr 11 2010, 11:58 PM~17164875
> *91 -96
> *


Thanks for the help


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

i wouldnt do roadmaster seats i hate thoes even tho i used to have 2 roadmasters but i put fleetwood seats in them


----------

